# New software for my 522...I like it



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok sorry but I am not b!tching about the DVR (seems like that is all that goes on here). I have a 522 and recently (not really sure when it happened) there was a serious upgrade to the functionality of the unit. I have never used Tivo but all of my friends that tried to talk me into D* used it as a reason to get D* over E* and the DVR. To me (again not ever having used a Tivo) this new software makes the DVR much more Tivo like. You can now search by show and tell the DVR to record all of a show...no reruns anymore you will just get all of the new episodes. For example we (wife and I) like *24* and want to be sure to record it. Rather than having to scroll to Sunday at 8pm when the first episode is on and then to Monday at 8pm we went to Dish Pass and typed in 24 and it programed it right in. IMO this feature nearly qualifies as an excuse for the $3 a month price increase coming down the road. I mean if I was with D* I would have to subscribe to the Tivo service for $5 a month or whatever it is.

Call me a happy customer.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Oops. Hey thanks.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

When I had the old software with the 522, the programs would be recorded only about 75% of the time. However, the 522 with the new software has recorded all programs flawlessly. I even have about 24 shows ala 'Season Pass'. I have shows ranging from 'The Price Is Right' to the really weird 'Super Milk Chan'


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

Brian Rector said:


> When I had the old software with the 522, the programs would be recorded only about 75% of the time. However, the 522 with the new software has recorded all programs flawlessly. I even have about 24 shows ala 'Season Pass'. I have shows ranging from 'The Price Is Right' to the really weird 'Super Milk Chan'


I think 'The Price Is Right' is weirder than 'Super Milk Chan'


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I call it a tie.


----------



## brentsj (Nov 15, 2004)

New software is a step in the right direction, but dang, I swear these people don't bother to test anything. Problems I have with this version:

1 - It skipped Lost because it said it wasn't a new program, yet, it was the first showing of that episode. 

2 - The receiver locks up now and then and I have to wait 15-30 seconds for it to react to all those remote commands. 

3 - The video is still pixelated. 

4 - The sound still goes out of sync with the video, often.

5 - Untested: I stopped checking to see what turning on caller id does. The previous version it would stop my phone from ringing after the first ring. Didn't test with this version.

Overall, i really don't like this player, or the dish service, but, i like cable even less.


----------



## sej7278 (Jan 19, 2005)

brentsj said:


> New software is a step in the right direction, but dang, I swear these people don't bother to test anything. Problems I have with this version:
> 
> 1 - It skipped Lost because it said it wasn't a new program, yet, it was the first showing of that episode.
> 
> ...


I get (2) and (3) a lot (thought 2 was a battery issue, but it isn't fixed with new batteries) plus the Caller ID pretty much always reads "Out of area" so is pretty useless to me....

I like DVR, but I'm not so keen on the new software, it seems less stable, and can't set recurring timers for PPV events it seems....


----------



## andrews (May 8, 2002)

I notice that they may have gone too far. I set Teen Titans and Static Shock (both on Cartoon Network) for "all episodes" and I am now getting every time it shows - including duplicates. I am not sure I like the shows that much. 

(I really don't care for Static Shock, though the tie-ins to current characters can be bearable.)

Brad


----------

